# Viagra/Cialis including generics use by women



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

I know that these drugs are only licenced for men with ED but my wife is curious to know if they would improve blood flow to the clitoris and labia. I bought some generic cialis (Tadalafil) from an online (and legitimate) pharmacy and found not only do they let me have really good erections with the minimum of physical arousal but blood circulation to feet and hands is improved too thus eliminating cold hands/feet. Also there is an improvement to alertness. We would be interested to know if women have found benefits with these drugs.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

twoofus said:


> I know that these drugs are only licenced for men with ED but my wife is curious to know if they would improve blood flow to the clitoris and labia. I bought some generic cialis (Tadalafil) from an online (and legitimate) pharmacy and found not only do they let me have really good erections with the minimum of physical arousal but blood circulation to feet and hands is improved too thus eliminating cold hands/feet. Also there is an improvement to alertness. We would be interested to know if women have found benefits with these drugs.


*Can't really speak for the women, but cialis is my preference in that one pill's effects can last for a weekend(or multiple days), and there's no headache factor involved like viagra can give some guys!*


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Those drugs do nothing to increase libido, if that is what she is after. Aside from ED, pulmonary arterial hypertension, and benign prostatic hypertrophy, they arent usually prescribed or approved for coverage for other uses. What is it that she has interest in using it for?


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

3Xnocharm said:


> What is it that she has interest in using it for?


As I stated in the OP, "my wife is curious to know if they would improve blood flow to the clitoris and labia" When aroused, the clitoris usually swells and becomes more prominent in the same as as a penis does. This would make it easier to stimulate. However, my wife experiences very little change there even though she feels ready. She has read that some women claim that these drugs help in that respect.
We are after feedback from women who have tried it regardless of whether a MD would approve.
Regarding libido, we have enough of that already, however the knowledge that I can rise to the occasion whenever I like helps along the libido indirectly.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I do believe that there is already a "female viagra" out there on the market, @twoofus

Having said that, I would certainly advise "googling" it and doing some rather personal intensive research!*


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

There is a "female viagra" but it has a major downside which is that you absolutely can't consume alcohol with it and it's not effective in every subject. It's really nothing like viagra in that it's really to try to increase libido whereas viagra for men is literally just to block PDE5 which is what causes the erection to go soft after sex as well as open up blood flow to help get an erection.

I've found the best libido enhancing drug for women (at least my wife) is, in fact, alcohol. Wine works well or sometimes martinis. :smile2: She'll even tell me that if I want it, she'd like prefer some wine first to help her get in the mood because she rarely has a hormonal sex drive anymore (but used to years ago.) It's what works for us for now so I so I go with it.

That does not answer the question though. The question is about physical effects on a willing (I assume) woman.
Google the "effects of PDE blockers on women". Here's one that says in studies they did, in fact, have a positive response on sexual organs. It's just that they aren't effective in alone treating women for the reason they describe below.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19929916



> RESULTS:
> A total of 16 studies were reviewed. Studies using self-reported measures of sexual functioning showed mixed results whereas studies examining physiological effects of PDE5 on genital vasocongestion *consistently report significant effects on genital sexual response*.
> 
> CONCLUSIONS:
> The lack of efficacy of PDE5 treatment in women is likely attributable to gender differences in the concordance between the physiological and psychological components of sexual response. Discordance between genital and subjective measures of sexual response in women may be augmented by PDE5 effects on genital vasocongestion in some populations, rendering successful treatment unlikely via pharmacological treatment alone.


So I would say that I believe that it's worth experimenting with if blood flow or effects on organs is the specific outcome you're looking for (as opposed to solving a libido problem.)

I would suggest starting with no more than 25mg of Viagra, or no more than 5mg Cialis or Levitra. These are all 1/4 maximum dose for a man and what doctors often suggest starting with before going higher.

I am not a doctor, this is not medical advice, just a suggestion of what kind of research you might seek.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm thinking it's not a super good idea to take medicine that is not prescribed to you to "see what would happen."

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

personofinterest said:


> I'm thinking it's not a super good idea to take medicine that is not prescribed to you to "see what would happen."
> 
> Just my 2 cents


Buzzkill! Where is the fun in that? (joking)


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

personofinterest said:


> I'm thinking it's not a super good idea to take medicine that is not prescribed to you to "see what would happen."
> 
> Just my 2 cents


People do it all of the time with hundreds of over the counter medicines and supplements. I'd wager that you once took a cold medicine once to see if it what it would do to your symptoms. This stuff isn't OTC yet but it's as safe as an OTC to use unless you have low blood pressure or take a drug that has interactions (and that goes for all OTC meds as well.) It was done with multiple trials and the results are documented. I'm just saying, this isn't exactly trying a med randomly "just to see what would happen" as you have a really good idea already as to what would happen.

Still, it's impossible to argue with "don't take meds that aren't prescribed to you" because that's not an argument anyone can ever win. I won't even try I agree that it's the best and safest advice.

The OP said this was "generic Tadalafil" which means it was almost definitely not prescribed and he also specifically asked about experimenting with it, so I gave my best suggestion to someone who is interested with experimenting.

Still, this is not medical advice. Just a suggestion of research one can make on their own.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

JamesTKirk said:


> The OP said this was "generic Tadalafil" which means it was almost definitely not prescribed


In the UK, a prescription from a GP (MD) is not required for these drugs however a quick consultation with a qualified pharmacist is required and they will quite happily supply a generic. It is much cheaper to buy from a regulated and legal on-line pharmacy where you are required to fill in a health questionnaire which is then checked by their pharmacist before the drugs are shipped.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*From experience, the genetics work just as good as the name brands, and costs far, far less!

And they are much more readily available online than with a prescription or even over-the-counter! *


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

My wife has taken Viagra to see what it would do for her and she did report that she felt like it gave her a little more clitoral and vaginal engorgement. 

However that really did not correspond to any more or any less pleasure or orgasmic response. 

And those meds do not do anything for actual libido or hornyness or sex drive in either men or women.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

JamesTKirk said:


> There is a "female viagra" but it has a major downside which is that you absolutely can't consume alcohol with it and it's not effective in every subject.


I remember when the reports of female Viagra were first coming out and it was reported that people should not consume alcohol with it, I thought that was pretty ironic. 

Here pharmaceutical science had come up with some kind of new, experimental drug that 'might' increase female sexual response...…. but it could not be used with a substance that has been proven to drop pants for thousands and thousands of years.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

There are many women taking Sildenafil or Revatio (the tradename for Viagra when used for Pulmonary Hypertension) for Raynauds. It's a fairly common and very effective off-label use to alleviate the symptoms of hands and feet, sometimes other areas, that can become ice-cold due to triggers or temperature. The women taking it are not reporting any "interesting" side effects, for what it's worth. 

I take it myself for Raynauds. 20mg, 3 times daily. It does not increase desire. It may make you hard as a rock... or not... at the appropriate time. It likely will reduce sensitivity, so harder to orgasm. I have not taken it in the normal dose for ED, and it's likely that I take it so often that it likely has become kind of the norm for my body, so sexual effects may not be very significant.

The one thing regarding women you need to avoid- there is a link between Viagra/Sildenafil and miscarriage.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Since we are talking about it, how much does a month supply of generic Cialis cost?


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Spicy said:


> Since we are talking about it, how much does a month supply of generic Cialis cost?


In the UK, I found the cheapest legitimate supply to be from www.doctorfox.co.uk. It depends on what you consider to be a months supply. You can buy a daily tablet of 2.5 or 5mg then you are ready to be ready at any time. As a male, I do like that feeling. I also like some of the side effects such as my extremities (fingers, feet and penis) don't get cold during winter - possibly I have Raynaud's syndrome to some extent. I prefer the daily idea, the cheapest way is to buy 24 x 20mg tablets then chop them into four parts and take one part every day. This approach costs me about £15/month.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

twoofus said:


> In the UK, I found the cheapest legitimate supply to be from www.doctorfox.co.uk. It depends on what you consider to be a months supply. You can buy a daily tablet of 2.5 or 5mg then you are ready to be ready at any time. As a male, I do like that feeling. I also like some of the side effects such as my extremities (fingers, feet and penis) don't get cold during winter - possibly I have Raynaud's syndrome to some extent. I prefer the daily idea, the cheapest way is to buy 24 x 20mg tablets then chop them into four parts and take one part every day. This approach costs me about £15/month.



Thank you SO much. Any US buyers out there that are using somewhere succesfully thru the mail?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Spicy said:


> Thank you SO much. Any US buyers out there that are using somewhere succesfully thru the mail?


There are more and more sites popping up where you basically fill out a form (online consultation) to get ED meds:

https://www.forhims.com/
http://www.getroman.com

Also, some overseas pharmacies which are legit:

https://www.reliablerxpharmacy.com
https://www.alldaychemist.com/


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Spicy said:


> Thank you SO much. Any US buyers out there that are using somewhere succesfully thru the mail?


Funny enough as well, from those sites you can load your H up Viagra, Zoloft, and those numbing pads. Rock hard, less sensation, and can't orgasm, so you can have your way with him for hours lol.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> Funny enough as well, from those sites you can load your H up Viagra, Zoloft, and those numbing pads. Rock hard, less sensation, and can't orgasm, so you can have your way with him for hours lol.


How much more can I love this post!
Giddy up cowgirl. Meooooowwwww >


----------



## kimduhan (Feb 19, 2019)

i tthought only man use viagra


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

I the US, I don't think generic Tadalafil is legally sold at all yet. I believe our drug patent laws still give Ely Lilly the exclusive sale through the Cialis brand.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

JamesTKirk said:


> I the US, I don't think generic Tadalafil is legally sold at all yet. I believe our drug patent laws still give Ely Lilly the exclusive sale through the Cialis brand.


I think it went generic late 2018. 

https://www.goodrx.com/blog/cialis-now-available-as-generic-tadalafil-heres-what-you-need-to-know/

However, the price difference isn't quite where it needs to be thanks to obscene pricing of the brand name med. Maybe there's an exclusive 1 year generic deal then free for all.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

john117 said:


> I think it went generic late 2018.
> 
> https://www.goodrx.com/blog/cialis-now-available-as-generic-tadalafil-heres-what-you-need-to-know/
> 
> However, the price difference isn't quite where it needs to be thanks to obscene pricing of the brand name med. Maybe there's an exclusive 1 year generic deal then free for all.


Thanks for clarifying. I guess I was conflating price with it not being Generic but it's obvious that it is and it's about 1/3 the cost that Cialis was a few years ago. Also, the OP did say generic from a legit pharmacy, so I stand corrected.


----------

